# Boots?



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

Hey guys, im looking into getting some new boots for this season, Id like something waterproof up through the ankles at least, but still good insulation..what are your favorite picks? should i get a muck style boot or something to lace up? help me out! thanks!


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

Check these out, they look pretty sweet! A bit out of my range at the moment though. http://www.korkers.com


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

I love my Muck boots. If you don't use em for that, you'll use em for everything else. I wear mine just about everywhere when I can!

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Muck...gclid=CPv3kc2_lbsCFUjNOgodtyEAMQ&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Waterproof up thru the ankles will work most of the time but there will be those few times that you will wish you went much higher. I've been out in deep snow that started collecting water and turned into more water than slush over 8" deep on top of the ice. Assume you are still growing so it's probably not worthwhile for you to spend big $$ for good boots that are only going to fit you for a year or two. I have some cheaper muck style boots that have a removable felt liner that work for me. Military surplus "Mickey Mouse" boots are probably the best for out on the ice.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Mario get the us military Mickey or bunny boots. My feet have never been cold in them. It was -19 Fahrenheit in Wisconsin and never once were they cold. Www. Sportsmensguide.com.


----------



## b drake (Oct 22, 2011)

I agree with Fish2win I have Micky mouse boots and never once have my feet got cold and all I wear inside them is a pair of dress socks!


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing (Apr 1, 2012)

plus one on the Mickey Mouse boots I've had mine for 5 years now and they are in tip top condition and my feet have never gotten cold... bought mine on eBay for 25 dollars 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## futurestrader (Dec 10, 2005)

Just remember the Mickey Mouse boots run one full size smaller


----------



## kissmybasstoo (May 5, 2013)

I agree with massillonbuckeye, muck boots are the way to go! Will keep your feet and lower legs warm and dry all winter long, and are versatile enough to wear through the spring.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

a good pair of rubber boots w/at least 1,000 grams of thinsulate are very warm, and the more the better. the MM boots are great to,but have a little bulk to them.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Yep... the *"Mickey Mouse" boots* are tuff to beat.


----------



## revpilot (Feb 10, 2009)

My feet have never been cold in the infernos and there on sale for 119




http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabe...&Ntt=inferno&WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products


----------



## turtlebuster12 (Oct 8, 2013)

I bought a pair of 1200 gram rubber/neoprene boots a couple yrs ago strictly for ice fishing and my feet stay warm and dry

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ChallieS (Feb 6, 2012)

Mickey Mouse boots definitely. I have had my go through the ice and take water into the boot. Took boot off, drained it, rung water out of sock and put back on thinking I had to go in. In a couple of minutes, my foot was warm and stayed that way rest of day.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I bought a pair of cabelas inferno boots. they really seen to do a great job. but you want to get them a size bigger than you normally wear. I think they have like 2000 grms of thinsulate. and they are on sale right now for 129.00. just something to think about. I like them much better than the old military micky mouse boots.
sherman


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I have a pair of the Mickey boots but once I bought the cabelas Saskatchewan PAC boots I haven't even thought of wearing the Mickey boots the cabelas boots are half the weight much warmer and my feet are 3.5" above the ice they are the most comfortable boots I have ever worn but it comes with a price I bought them 5yrs ago for 199 I will get another pair once these wear out


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Mickeys, Steelhead. You can get them on eBay all day for about $50. They will last you 10 years or more on the ice, and you'll find nothing warmer w one pair of socks. Lovin

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Ah forget the boots and wear flip flops. Time to man up Mario!


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Lol^^^^^. You know I'll be expecting to see this this ice season sean. Time to man up....


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

b drake said:


> I agree with Fish2win I have Micky mouse boots and never once have my feet got cold and all I wear inside them is a pair of dress socks!
> View attachment 87551


Hard to see from the pics but are they rubber or leather...sorry if that is a dumb question


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Heres a link Erie

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trk...w=ice+fishing+mickey+boots&_sacat=0&_from=R40

I dont like those style boots....very heavy....but to each is own....I always wore my rubber knee boots....1000gr and never had an issue....on our ice trip last year up north I realized I left them sitting on my shelf.....woops...stopped at an outdoor store on the way up "which was amazing" and bought a pair of pac boots....I'll never go back....COMFORTABLE....warm and not really heavy at all...

One thing already stated too is they cover more than just your feet....up to your calf...so all that stays warm too!

Steelhead the one thing you need to keep in mind is the style of fishing your going to be doing....you a hole jumper? shanty sitter? It all depends.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Yes, I have been looking at the pac boots as well. On my trip up north just after you, I had some wet feet and know I need a new pair. What ones are you using that you are so happy with



Scum_Frog said:


> Heres a link Erie
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trk...w=ice+fishing+mickey+boots&_sacat=0&_from=R40
> 
> ...


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I will get the exacts when I get home...they are in the box sitting in my pole barn on the shelf....I love them dude no joke.....I liked my knee boots too but my feet would still get chilly sitting on the ice....not an issue with these ones at all.


Bought them at Franks Outdoors in Linwood, Michigan.....amazing store!

http://www.franksgreatoutdoors.com/

Definitely a worthy stop if your up there!!


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Yes... franks in Linwood. We visit it when fishing Saginaw bay. Also pinconning cheese house....all aside.. let me know specs..may be a Xmas gift in my future

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## b drake (Oct 22, 2011)

ErieRider they are rubber and the warmest boots you will ever wear! A little heavy but warm feet! I wear them in the deer stand as well!


----------



## b drake (Oct 22, 2011)

I got mine on eBay for like $25


----------



## b drake (Oct 22, 2011)

Search the buy it now on eBay!


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Sorry guys...I was referring to the pac boots scum frog got at franks. Will be visiting a local surplus store to check them out but really want an all around pac boot

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

I'll throw my 2 cents in, I have a pair or Rocky's I think Arctic warriors or ice busters....heavy, but my feet never get cold and the traction is outstanding...going on 8 years and still in good condition.


----------



## Daego Doug (May 31, 2009)

i have the mickey mouse also,feet dont get cold at all,


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

sorry it took so long Erie I volunteered last night for the fireman's chili cook off in Sandusky last night that we sponsor! There's a pic of the sku for ya bud! PAC boots to me are the way too go!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

guys thanks for all the input! looks like im going to have to find somewhere to get micky mouse boots! does anyone know is mickeys army and navy carries them?


----------



## turtlebuster12 (Oct 8, 2013)

The one in lancaster always has them in stock

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ChallieS (Feb 6, 2012)

If I remember correctly, the brand name is BATA. There were some off brand that were not as good.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Sportsmensguide.com mario


----------

